# Car Auctions/Supercarmarkets in Northern Ireland



## ivorystraws (11 Sep 2007)

Is there a list of the best Car Supermarkets/Auctions in Northern Ireland available on the web somewhere or can someone give some advice or their experience on buying from them?

I'm specifically looking to buy an Audi A4 Diesel TDi (minimum 1.9l 2001 maximum 2.0l 2002). I've checked carzone, ebay and auctions here like Merlin Car auctions. It seems that Merlin Car auctions are working out the cheapest at the moment (going by the monthly snapshots);

2001 Audi A4 2.0 Diesel ranges from 8.5k - 10k
2002 Audi A4 2.0 Diesel ranges from 12k+

It's not cheaper on ebay although the cars seem to be a higher spec but then when you add in VRT, it may work out more expensive!

Any thoughts or words of advice?


----------



## xt40 (11 Sep 2007)

im generalizing here but most northern diesels around 2002 tend to be highish mileage ex english cars that were imported into ni when 2-3 years old and are now getting sold on with 80-100k + on them. you will get better cars across the pond.


----------



## SNOWBALL (11 Sep 2007)

hi

Try cargiant and usedcartrader they are uk sites dont have any NI ones but will do in a month or so from a contact.car auctions in the uk are very good will post some when i can.Some eg i have bmw 530 new shape 04
not 2 high mielage went for 13,000 sterling.even when you pay the vrt you save and you get a much higher spec full leather heated seats


----------



## Dinny (11 Sep 2007)

Wilson car auctions is the auction guys in the North. 

Alot of cars come direct from UK here also low mileage DVLA cars but wouldn't be Audi a4 more like corsa citroen C3 or C4 .

Same guys that are out the Naas Road. 

They will have a list of cars ready before the auctions so you can see if there is any thing is of interest before you go

[broken link removed]


----------



## bacchus (11 Sep 2007)

http://www.wilsonsauctions.com/


----------



## Pique318 (12 Sep 2007)

Petermack said:


> For 2001 & 2002 the A4 was only available in the 1.9Tdi. You need to be careful when comparing prices that you are comparing the same bhp engine. I think is was 100bhp & 130Bhp. You will find that the 100bhp could be a grand or 2 cheaper then the 130bhp varient.


 
If that's the case, go for the 100bhp model and spend 500 to get it chipped..


----------



## ivorystraws (12 Sep 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for all the feedback... lots of food for thought there! I'll check out the upcoming models available at Wilson's and Merlin and I'll also compare with cargiant/usedcartrader.


----------



## heather (15 Sep 2007)

Would you not consider going for an A6? A whole lot more car for around the same money


----------



## lincrasto (10 Aug 2008)

Decide how much you can afford to pay. Include the cost of insurance, MoT, road tax, petrol, repairs and servicing. Don't rush into a decision. Shop around. Compare prices from different source.
---------------------------
Linc

Car Auctions


----------



## RS2K (10 Aug 2008)

1.9 tdi is a noisy unrefined clattery old engine. I'd advise you to avoid it.


----------



## mooney76 (10 Aug 2008)

shop for your sterling too, call your bank, comare with oanda and currency.ie
you might save a few euro


----------

